# 2020 morels



## Jeff and Pam (Mar 23, 2020)

we live near Asheville so we decided with the warm weather we would head south a couple of hours and check some new spots we found last spring earlier than we have ever been hit it dead on found 111 blacks greys ,big yellows going to be a early year get out and start hunting and good luck we’re going back this weekend still a little early in the mountains.


----------



## swampcat (Mar 23, 2018)

Jeff and Pam said:


> we live near Asheville so we decided with the warm weather we would head south a couple of hours and check some new spots we found last spring earlier than we have ever been hit it dead on found 111 blacks greys ,big yellows going to be a early year get out and start hunting and good luck we’re going back this weekend still a little early in the mountains.


Great job, planning on checking here in lexington this weekend.


----------



## bbeach (Mar 27, 2020)

Can morels be found in eastern NC? I live in Durham, but wouldn’t mind driving to a place to find some.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

bbeach said:


> Can morels be found in eastern NC? I live in Durham, but wouldn’t mind driving to a place to find some.


Sure, there are plenty in the piedmont.


----------



## Shelly Hayward (Mar 31, 2020)

Jeff and Pam said:


> we live near Asheville so we decided with the warm weather we would head south a couple of hours and check some new spots we found last spring earlier than we have ever been hit it dead on found 111 blacks greys ,big yellows going to be a early year get out and start hunting and good luck we’re going back this weekend still a little early in the mountains.


I grew up in Iowa hunting morels with my dad. We now live in NC (Wake Forest) but are
we are travelling to asheville this weekend. Was hoping to take my daughter to look for some. Could you offer any advice for doing so? This is our first attempt at hunting in NC. Would also hire a guide for doing so!


----------

